# Frog vs hen



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Henrietta caught a tree frog before. She ran around the yard all happy swinging her prize around.... 
Did you know chickens with frogs are super fast like a ninja? We chased her all over the yard , in the shed, under deck and she kept getting away, all still carrying her frog... 

She would stop and eat a bit of it when she was far enough away then take off as we were closing in...
So do i have to be worried about her eating a tiny tree frog or will she tell the other hens the frog tasted like chicken??


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We lived between a bunch of swamps at the other place and God help you if you were a frog during free range time. My hens ate frogs, moles, mice, probably small snakes.... they were vicious and would often tear them limb from limb trying to steal this treat from each other! I never had any issues with them eating these things, it's a good bit of protein, more so than a bug...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I probably would have been afraid to try to take it away from her. They can be like a dog or cat when they have something they consider primo to the pallet. Not really. But you saw how there was no way in the world she was letting you near her.

If the frog has been poisonous it should have tasted nasty right from the get go and she would have turned it loose. I saw one of my chicks go after the wrong caterpillar once years ago. Let's just say the chick couldn't drop it fast enough.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ya she was in her glory lol, shaking it all over and parading it around.... Since it was a tree frog i was hoping it was ok. She dug it up in the ricks around our pool, I'm guessing she caught it off guard as they are fast jumpers.


----------



## djasinski (May 16, 2013)

Funniest thing I ever saw. One of my hens had a frog and they played "catch me if you can,!" I think the original one finally got the treat,


----------

